# Dringend! Worauf beim Bootskauf achten?



## Margarelon (31. Juli 2013)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich schaue mir spontan morgen früh ein Angelboot an. Aus der Annonce geht nur soviel hervor, das es 4 m ist, 6 Sitze hat und aus Holz ist. Dabei ist ein E-Motor und ein Solarpannel zur Versorgung der Batterie. Ohne Batterie. Besitzer hat es seit einem Jahr und wollte mit nem Kumpel angeln. Den gibt es wohl jetzt leider nicht mehr und das Teil steht ungenutzt herum, da er keinen Trailer hat und es für ihn alleine zu schwer ist. Soll VB 250,-- kosten... Was ich ziemlich preiswert finde. 
Auf den Fotos kann man nicht viel erkennen. Batterie zum testen des Motors nehme ich mir von Wohnwagen (Mover) mit. 
Gibt es irgendwas besonderes, auf das ich achten muss? Kann man an irgendwelchen Wasserrändern erkennen, dass es nicht dicht ist?

Danke vorab!


----------



## Taxidermist (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dringend! Worauf beim Bootskauf achten?*



> das es 4 m ist, 6 Sitze hat und aus Holz ist.


Hört sich eher nach Ausflugsdampfer an,als nach Angelboot,ich meine die 6 Sitze. Bei Holz für 250€ kann sowas leicht teures Brennholz sein.
Schau dir das genau an,da wird sicher genug morsch sein!
Holzboote je nach Typ sind sehr Wartungsintensiv und wenn die Intervalle (jährlich)) nicht  eingehalten wurden,dann ist das, zumindest wenn es etwas älter ist, sicher ne Bastelkiste!
Besondere Vorsicht ist geboten, wenn das Holz auf einer Seite,oder noch schlimmer auf beiden Seiten durch z.B. Laminat(Leichenhemd!),dicke Farbschichten abgeschlossen ist,also nicht atmen kann!
 Genau hinschauen!
Fotos gibt es nicht?

Jürgen


----------



## Margarelon (31. Juli 2013)

OK, das ist ja schon was. Ansonsten hast du PN!


----------



## Margarelon (31. Juli 2013)

Danke schon mal für die Info! Sonst noch Tipps?


----------



## meckchris (1. August 2013)

*AW: Dringend! Worauf beim Bootskauf achten?*

Schau Dir sehr genau den Heckspiegel an und nimm unbedingt einen Bootsfahrer mit.

Mach trotz der geringen Summe einen profanen Kaufvertrag und handle bei Bagatellschäden die benötigte Farbe etc. heraus.(50-100€)

Viel Glück,Gruß Christian


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (1. August 2013)

*AW: Dringend! Worauf beim Bootskauf achten?*

Holz... Das bedeutet immer viel Arbeit. Alleine die jährlichen Schleif-und Streicharbeiten werden dich ein zeitliches Vermögen kosten.


----------



## Margarelon (1. August 2013)

Angeguckt, Fotos gemacht.
Tja, was soll ich sagen...?
Schaut doch mal und gebt mir bitte euren Kommentar dazu ab.


----------



## Skorpio (1. August 2013)

*AW: Dringend! Worauf beim Bootskauf achten?*

Ich wüßte nicht welche Art des Angelns Du
damit machen könntest !? 

Was haste denn damit vor ?

MfG


----------



## nichtsfaenger (1. August 2013)

*AW: Dringend! Worauf beim Bootskauf achten?*

Für mich ist das Schrott.
Wie Vorredner schon sagte, bei Holzbooten immer sehr viel Arbeit jedes Jahr. Vorallem,wenn man es noch auf dem Wasser lässt oder Du es draußen stehen lässt.
Da mit wollte ich nicht über eine große Talsperre fahren. Und wenn Du damit auch noch rudern mußt, dann viel Spaß. Wegen dem schönen Bug. Ein Bug muß zum rudern spitz zu laufen.
Jedes DDR Anka Boot ist da besser und hat mehr Platz,wie der Holzkahn. Und die bekommt man für fast das gleiche Geld auch sehr gut im Internet. Ich hatte auch mal ein´s. Sind in der Regel 4,20m lang und 1,40m breit und sind aus Pvc. Da kannst Du alles selber dran machen.Und die lassen sich sehr gut rudern. 
Lege ein paar Euro drauf und hohle Dir ein vernüftiges Gfk-Boot oder ein Aluboot gebraucht. Sind im Internet so viele drin. Habe mein Poly-Boot (Terhi 440) auch im Internet für wenig Geld bekommen. Habe ein Jahr nach einen vernünftiges Angelboot geschaut. Übereile nichts mit dem Kauf und suche Dir in Ruhe eins aus. Man muß nicht von heut auf morgen ein Boot haben. Und schon gar nicht so einen Holzkahn, wo man nur Arbeit mit hat. 
Nicht sauer sein über meine Meinung. Aber wenn ich sehe, mit was für Nussschalen oder Schwimmkörper, manche bei uns auf den Talsperren rum schippern, da wird Dir Angst und Bange. Ich hatte auch mal ein kleines Boot. Bei 2,50m hatte auch ich an gefangen und jetzt bin ich bei 4,40m lang und 1,75m breit. Und kleiner wie die Anka-Boote , bekomme ich keins mehr.
Gruß Mike


----------



## siloaffe (1. August 2013)

*AW: Dringend! Worauf beim Bootskauf achten?*

Mit dem Ding würde ich mich weder auf die Mosel noch auf den Rhein trauen......


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. August 2013)

*AW: Dringend! Worauf beim Bootskauf achten?*

Sieht aus wie ein Sperrholzkasten, in dem jemand seine Gartenstühle lagert!


----------



## Margarelon (1. August 2013)

Danke für eure Tipps!!!!

Solange mich keiner angreift, bin ich auch bestimmt nicht sauer über klare Worte. 

@Silo: Nur die Harten...   

Jedenfalls könnte man aus dem Teil mit viel Zeit was machen. Hab ich aber nicht. Also: gestorben, weitersuchen!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. August 2013)

*AW: Dringend! Worauf beim Bootskauf achten?*

Was war denn da für ein E-Motor bei?


----------



## Margarelon (1. August 2013)

Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ein Sperrholzkasten, in dem jemand seine Gartenstühle lagert!



Es ist ja auch ein Sperrholzkasten, in dem jemand Kunststoffschalenstühle lagert...
Aber im großen und ganzen nicht schlecht gemacht. Hat irgendwie was. Aber was...? 
Nee, just for Fun zuviel Arbeit. Und zum angeln zu unhandlich.


----------



## Margarelon (1. August 2013)

Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Was war denn da für ein E-Motor bei?



Irgendein Ami-Modell. Regler für die Geschwindigkeit zwischen den Sitzen, Steuerung über Seilzug Marke Eigenbau. 

Falls jemand Interesse hat, liegt in Koblenz...


----------

